# My Name - What does it mean - Greetings and Full Introduction



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi.

I am DinanM3atl. I will explain this later. This was posted today http://www.snowboardingforum.com/7614-post41.html

and I was called "dina" and assumed I was a girl I guess  hehe. Anyways I will explain it. This happens everywhere 

Dinan - DINANBMW.COM

Dinan is North America's Premier BMW Tuner. I have way too many parts from them and others.

M3 = BMW M3

1 of my BMWs 

atl = Atlanta

I live in Atlanta.


What is a Dinan M3?










and












This is what I do with it 










and












So I race BMWs. I snowboard and post on too many message boards. This should clear up any confusion. I am a male. 23 years old.



That is all. Thanks for looking


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

nice ride man. i've always loved those wheels on the m3. my old boss had an e36 m3 with a dinan supercharger and it was insane. most definitely the fastest car i've ever driven.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

dinanm3atl said:


>


that has to be the sexiest car i've ever seen!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

haha, that pic of the 3 BMW's reminds me of grand turbo


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

I love my M3 

It just sits in the garage though unless there is a track event. I drive my e30 to work and for errands and what not.

Thanks for the compliments


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

we're still going to call you dina though


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

I assumed as much

Dina it is.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Good taste :thumbsup:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

hey dina you know what you need on that thing? some 20" chrome rims and a big muffler. also, sticker bitch that thing up, dont you know stickers add horsepower!





/sarc


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

i've got some hippie type of stickers i could donate for the cause!

haha, that'd be awesome! i sooo wanna race cars now...just so i can be the only one with grateful dead stickers all over my race car


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

i'd have to race vdubs though...none of this sexy bmwness.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

could you imagine a vdub bus race? haha. buses backfiring on every turn. in the pit stop they'd constantly be changing the spark plugs & refilling the water. and then they'd have to have the rolling jump start, of course! nothing like a classic bus


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

I have no sponsers. Therefore I have no stickers 

If someone wants to give me free tires or brakes or wheel or performance parts then I will slap their decal on there.

Yokohama gave me a free set of tires a couple years ago so I have a Yokohama banner on the front windshield. They wouldn't give me a 2nd set so off the decal came.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

so if i give you a dancing bear beanie baby to put in the back windsheild, would you sport a grateful dead sticker on your ride?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> so if i give you a dancing bear beanie baby to put in the back windsheild, would you sport a grateful dead sticker on your ride?


If you can explain how a dancing beat beanie baby is going to help me sure


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

that's a good question. 
it'll make you smile whenever you look back & see it! maybe even make you chuckle at how this random hippie chick from some snowboarding site got you to put a dancing bear beanie baby in your back window just so she could get a GD sticker slapped on your ride!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

so this was just an excuse to post fotos of a car; in the hope of gaining some form of approval from online strangers?

hahaha tragic!

welcome!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> I thought you were MPD for a second...teddy bears and Greatfull Dead :laugh:


MPD isn't the only deadhead in this world! but he may be the only deadhead that spells Jerry Garcia "Gerry Garcia" :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> that's a good question.
> it'll make you smile whenever you look back & see it! maybe even make you chuckle at how this random hippie chick from some snowboarding site got you to put a dancing bear beanie baby in your back window just so she could get a GD sticker slapped on your ride!


That sounds really ummm

Gay

I could get laughed at....



PaoloSmythe said:


> so this was just an excuse to post fotos of a car; in the hope of gaining some form of approval from online strangers?
> 
> hahaha tragic!
> 
> welcome!


Do you approve


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

dinanm3atl said:


> That sounds really ummm
> 
> Gay
> 
> I could get laughed at....


not gay, girlie. and of course you'd get laughed at. who cares about getting laughed at though? i get laughed at all the time!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> not gay, girlie. and of course you'd get laughed at. who cares about getting laughed at though? i get laughed at all the time!


hmmmm

It would be girlie yes...


----------

